# Spring Smallmouths



## D.Gross (Sep 20, 2005)

Have read much about Traverse Bay and surrounding waters for spring time smallmouths, lake charlevoix, etc. I have a 16 ft Starcraft and love to fly cast for smallies. Can anyone direct me to exact launch areas or areas that can be waded by this old 74 year old?:corkysm55 Is April, May, June the bast times?
Thanks for any info.
Teach


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't give you a spot, but that far north, I would say mid to late June would be the best time. unless we have a really warm Spring, then it would be early June .

Kevin


----------



## jconeset (Feb 16, 2012)

East arm launch off Center road. Head south to fish the shallows. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

spawning runs into early july most years

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Avoid June-July as it is the mayfly hatch with the 3rd week of June being the prime hatch.

Fishing for us was always a struggle when we camped at Young State Park & the hatch was on.


----------



## dirty bird (Feb 27, 2012)

Lake charlevoix-Witings Park-ferry rd, a few miles out of Boyne city. Young state park- Boyne city - charlevoix rd.-boat launch at ironton- boat launch at east Jordan- boat launch at dutchmans bay-all will have easy access and easy wading, and smallmouth!


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am renting a house in Northport on the West Grand Traverse Bay. I will be there in early July. Is this to far North in the bay to catch small mouth? What else can I catch up there? I'm debating bringing my 16' Jon boat. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think that I would want to be on GTB in a 16' Jon boat, but it would be OK for some of the other Lakes in the area. JMHO

Kevin


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Weather reports would be checked. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nick109 (Feb 5, 2011)

There should be some up there, I at least know there are some in suttons bay. July may be a little late from what I here but it has been cold so far. 

I also run a 16' alumacraft out in west bay all the time with no issues. Northport for smallies also has a lot more protection than in the middle of the bay where I go for lakers.


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

Bays are nice and sheltered most days from the weather. North winds usually tear it up the worst out there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

